# Vitamin C may help chemotherapy



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-26038460

I do not like 'alternative cures' for diseases like cancer; however, claims like this I hope will help to bring the two sides together.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 10, 2014)

The very last statement in this article reads: "Any potential treatment for cancer needs to be thoroughly evaluated in  large clinical trials to make sure it's safe and effective, so further  studies are needed before we know for sure what benefits high dose  vitamin C may have for patients."  

I believe if I were living on borrowed time because I had cancer which was killing me, I'd gladly accept potential treatments as a possible cure. Especially in regards to a therapy such as this one suggested... vitamin C injections. The need for decades of research, testing & trials is utterly ridiculous. As the article states though, pharmaceutical companies are unlikely to fund trials of intravenous  vitamin C because there is no ability to patent natural products. That makes it highly unlikely this will be researched further. 

How heartbreaking to realize that the only 'cure' for cancer that will ever be available, is the one which enables drug manufacturers to earn hefty profits.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

However, it is quite likely that doctors may try it anyway...with the patient's consent.

We can still do that here, and Roche may well back it; biggest maker of vitamins.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Depends on whether they are fat soluble or water soluble.
(Pause, waiting for rt3 to jump on me!)

So too much fat-soluble vitamins can cause toxicity, water-soluble are not so much of a problem; like Vitamin C.

I don't take any..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Pharmacist, treat thyself......no thanks!

I do take the tablets my doctor and I agree on....that is enough!


----------



## nan (Feb 10, 2014)

There is a  natural product called Black salve/Cancema that is known to cure skin cancers if caught early , and also Essiac tea is supposed to be a good preventative against cancer,as is Turmeric.
A lot of cures out there,just that  the drug companies would not want any body to  know about them or be cured  as they need sick people to keep them in business.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

No problem then....if you eat a relatively normal balanced diet you shouldn't really need any.
i know some people like to take specialist supplements, for eyes, skin, etc, and I don't have a problem with that; provided there is logic behind it.

The ghost of rt3 is haunting me again; enough!


----------



## Fern (Feb 10, 2014)

Years ago an old school mate of mine got cancer and when the orthodox treatment didn't work, they got him to take large quantities of vitamin c for months, unfortunately that wasn't successful either.


----------



## Ina (Feb 10, 2014)

I only take biotin and D. :cart:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting that this article says injection works better..


----------



## rt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

the vit c therapy they are talking about is in conjunction with chemo. Latest stuff on Vit D shows it not to help in cancer. the calcium absorption from small amt. of D are extremely efficient and large amts are not needed for this specific reason. The other side of the coin.   there are over 100 metabolic breakdown products from Vit. D alone. No one, repeat no one knows which metabolite does what. Vit D greatly enchances the efficiency of thyroid (t3) and for this reason alone is worth taking. Also some of the metabolites seem to help fibromyalgia. There is no toxic level, old wives tale. Current literature shows possibilities of Vit E in cancer. Vit B injections work better than pill because they are usually 1000 times stronger, and B12 is not acid stable no pills not as effective.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

apricot kernals have cyanide in them. Cyanide ties up the electrons in the mitochondria and stops the formation of NADH  kills cancers cells, if one happens to be near by, the theory is the cancer cells sense they are growing faster absorb the cyanide faster


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

I knew you would be breathing down my neck, rt3!

Worth looking at though, don't you think?


----------



## rt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

in pharmaceutical oncology the drugs currently use do the same thing as the cyanide, they are just easier to control. I try to look at everything. so much too little time.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 10, 2014)

Going faster and faster too! Glad I am out of it, and I only sold packets of aspirin!

(not quite, but you know what I mean!)

Glad to see you back; keeping me on the straight and narrow!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

nature has allowed certain things to evolve in certain species to protect them, but usually at the cost of something else. one of the best free radical scavengers (antioxidants) is uric acid, people who have high uric acid levels have lower cancer rates, unfortunately they also have gout.  Vit C mimics this mechanism but at a much safer level than something like uric acid, it doesn't form urate salts either.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

The good thing about vitamin C is that it's basically water soluble. There are a lot of doctors that don't want you to take vitamins and/or anti oxidants like vitamin E or zinc when taking chemo because they say it in effect preserves the cancer along with good organs and tissue. Minerals and fat solubles sit in the system a lot longer than water solubles like vitamin C. B comlex/vitamins are another water soluble. B is supposed to be good for enhancing absorption and energy. 

But many of the same docs that don't want you to take vitamins period during chemo are the same ones that scream vitamins don't work. But their expensive chemo does...


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a friend with Lymphoma and she gets chemotherapy.  The doctor I work for developed a high-dose vitamin C drink and also in IV form for cancer patients.  Her oncologist does not approve because with the chemo they are actually trying to kill cancer cells and they see it as an obstacle.  She told her she prefers that she does not strengthen her immune system until after the chemotherapy sessions are done.  So every chemo session always ends in her white cell count dropping so much she faints and has to be rushed to ER and hospitalized for about a week.  The point of view of my boss is different because he says she would be stronger going into the chemo plus he feels that Vitamin C alone can destroy cancer cells.  Maybe more trials are needed to see who is right.


----------

